# Westchester County, New York



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

located in southern westchester county, (Yonkers)
very busy during events, but willing to help out anyway i can. send me a private message for more info.


----------



## snoopy11577 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Philly Pa help ANYTIME*

Hey everybody in Philadelphia and surrounding area's anything I can do to help. I guess thats why it's called the city of brotherly love I have 2 trucks with plows and salt spreaders and 2 push snow blowers and 1 ride on tractor with a snow blower. *I also have FLATBED towing for any breakdowns. I know how hard it is to get towed with a plow on the truck*.

Chris :yow!: 
C & J Transport & Recovery
(215) 768-0479
President B.A.C.A. Philadelphia,Pa
Bikers Against Child Abuse
Nextel Direct Connect # 168*136442*2

2003 F-150 Supercrew 4x4 W/ Plow & Spreader 
2002 F-250 Superduty 4x4 W/ Plow & Spreader 
2 Craftsman Push Snow blowers:
1 Ride on Craftsman Snow Blower:
7 Snow Shovels


----------

